# Mountain goats on the Rogue????



## Aerocam (Jul 11, 2011)

We saw this guy on the Rogue last weekend. Just below Mule creek canyon but above Blossom. Thought he might be wild but he kinda looks like a domestic escapee..... Any goat experts out there that know what breed he might be.

Sorry for the bad photo. I only had a sec to pull out the camera as we went by.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

I think escapee.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

100% not a Mt Goat (Oreamnos americanus).


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

Spotted same animal in September. It ain’t a dall sheep.


----------



## HitMcG (Jun 6, 2018)

Cool picture. Definitely not a mountain goat.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

That's a goat goat, not a mountain goat

These are mountain goats, quite interested in our bikes..









Up on Red Cove Peak


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

There are Mountain Goats along some of Oregon's rivers, such as the Grande Ronde, pretty weird to see them right down by the river sometimes:


----------



## Ezcruzr (Feb 27, 2008)

It looks like a cross between a Sannan and an Alpine, domestic. A couple years back I thought I saw a white deer by the Rogue. Must have been that darn goat.


----------

